# Good quality non-torch lighter



## jgstudios (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone have any suggestions for a good quality, non-torch lighter. I'm looking for something with some weight and a bit of size to it (also large fuel capacity), but I don't need anything that can tack weld. Most of the lighters I see are torch, but unless I'm in the wind, that flame it way too unwieldy.


----------



## grey-feather (Aug 17, 2013)

I use a regular zippo with a KGM Thunderbird butane insert. I think it's the most economical route. Z-Plus! makes a jet torch butane insert, but as far as I'm aware, only Vector KGM makes a soft flame butane insert. If a warranty is important to you, the Xikar EX product line is nice too, they can be as much as $50 though. 

I'm currently in the market for a 'im double corona', but seeing as I live in Ontario, it's difficult to locate such a specific item without going to an auction site. 

As far as I can tell, those are the best soft flame lighters, unless you want to purchase matches, which are also a retro option. Colibri has a soft flame called the Wellington, but people frequently complain about Colibri, and I have no experience with the brand.


P.s. I just noticed that all these lighters I recommended use flints, with the exception of the Xikar EX, which is piezo if memory serves me correctly. So if changing flints is something you don't want to do, the Xikar may be the best choice.


----------



## breitling (Aug 16, 2013)

Take a look at the Alec Bradley Burner, seems to fit your description.... especially the size part.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Alec Bradley Burner for home use, Xikar EX for a pocketable soft flame with decent sized fuel capacity.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Bic


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I have owned and used a Xikar Exodus for several years and it has performed impeccably. 
I heartily recommend it for anyone who desires a soft flame. :thumb:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Not sure what sort of budget you have, but in my opinion, the best lighter going at any price is the IM Corona Double Corona. It meets all your criteria and is beautiful. Not cheap, but supreme value for money.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Alec Bradley Burner or Vector KGM Burner for home use. Have you thought of a dual flame (both soft and torch) so just in case you are in the wind you are set? Vector makes the Elite and the Armor (both dual flames) and pretty reasonable.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

CheapHumidors said:


> Alec Bradley Burner or Vector KGM Burner for home use. Have you thought of a dual flame (both soft and torch) so just in case you are in the wind you are set? Vector makes the Elite and the Armor (both dual flames) and pretty reasonable.


The dual lighters are nice and versatile but I have not seen one with a large fuel capacity.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Ky70 said:


> The dual lighters are nice and versatile but I have not seen one with a large fuel capacity.


How large of a fuel tank are you looking for? The Ever Tech Pistol has a big honkin fuel tank but it isn't a pocket lighter


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

CheapHumidors said:


> How large of a fuel tank are you looking for? The Ever Tech Pistol has a big honkin fuel tank but it isn't a pocket lighter


The OP mentioned wanting a large fuel tank in the first post...not sure of his definition of large (that pistol looks interesting). But since the OP is seeking a soft flame, he may view dual flame fucntionality as a minus.


----------



## grey-feather (Aug 17, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Not sure what sort of budget you have, but in my opinion, the best lighter going at any price is the IM Corona Double Corona. It meets all your criteria and is beautiful. Not cheap, but supreme value for money.


I want one of these, but I can't find one anywhere in Ontario.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I'd also recommend the Xikar EX for your pocket lighter...


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Ky70 said:


> Alec Bradley Burner for home use, Xikar EX for a pocketable soft flame with decent sized fuel capacity.


Own them both... Very good dependable lighters. The Burner is just perfect at home, you have such a wide range of adjustment. The wind is really not an issue with this beast.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

grey-feather said:


> I want one of these, but I can't find one anywhere in Ontario.


You might not have a distributor in your area, but HERE'S A LINK. I'm pretty sure they'll ship Cannuck.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

IM Corona Double Corona. Gold, pewter. Custom made buffalo case in the center.


----------



## bwhiteside (Dec 12, 2012)

Bob:

Nice lighters; beautiful custom case. Is it by Smokin' Holsters?


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

.....just to give me piece of mind....How much is the IM Double Corona?



bpegler said:


> View attachment 45315
> 
> 
> IM Corona Double Corona. Gold, pewter. Custom made buffalo case in the center.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

The Xikar lighter will give you a lifetuime warranty and they cover EVERYTHING except loss or theft. 
I have been using the Havana Collection EX for about 3 years. No problems on my end. The Leather sheath they send for registering keeps the finish looking like new. Mine still looks like I just bought it last month.


The burner from alex bradley is also a trooper. I have a buddy who has one, works like a champ too.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

bwhiteside said:


> Bob:
> 
> Nice lighters; beautiful custom case. Is it by Smokin' Holsters?


Good eye! Neil at smoking holsters did the work for me. I believe this is one of a kind, I sent him the lighter and he sent me pictures of leather options, etc.

Retail on the lighters is between $150-200.


----------

